# Halter breaking a steer



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm training a 4H steer for a friend of mine. I've halter broke three other cows. 

But the problem I'm having with is the steer (named Jefferson) is he being raise by his mom. Two of the cows (Emily and Spunkadunk).I've halter broke were my bottle babies and they just do what I tell them.... usually lol 

The third (May) was raise by her mom. It took me about 3 months for me to break her and she was 6 months before I could do stuff with her with out her mom freaking out.

May and Emily will help me halter break their babies. But Jefferson's mom isn't halter broke, so she kinda freaks when she sees a halter. 

But I have to halter break and train Jefferson now, before he is 3 months. After he is 3 months his going to his new home and they want him to be trained. 

He's about a month right now. I've been walking him on a rope and getting him used of people. But when his out with his mom and the others, he acts scared and runs from people. 

Do you guys have any tips for halter breaking a calf raised by his mom?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's all I have done  is he leading well now?? If not and he is out powering you the best thing I have learned is to tie him up to the fence for awhile. He will learn that he can not win.... He will also get tired and make it more easy for you to out power him  as for the acting crazy with mom there isn't much you can do. No one will come close to the love he has for mom especially at that age. If he's in a place where he can't get tangled up you can keep the halter on with a long rope and make it more easy to catch but really it all comes down to building trust and he's to young to really win him over with grain 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

